# Washington D.C. 11th April



## bogof1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I am looking for a place in Washington DC or close by from 11th April for 2 nights.
Also still need 3 nights in New York City from 8th April (request already posted)

Can anyone help with either city ?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 28, 2016)

[Exeeds forum limit of $100 per night.]


----------



## bogof1 (Feb 29, 2016)

*No longer needed*

Fixed up now. Thanks for all interest


----------

